# Charakterplaner funktioniert nicht!



## menethor (19. Juni 2009)

Hi ersma^^,

also ich habe folgendes problem:

wenn ich auf "www.buffed.de/charplaner" gehe, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

*Warning*:  mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'beowolve'@'192.168.0.137' (using password: YES) in */var/www/charplaner/charplaner/index.php* on line *95*
  Table 'ipbdb.own_ItemSet' doesn't exist

ich benutze firefox 3, allerdings erscheint mit dem internet explorer und apple safari die selbe meldung. das problem habe ich übrigens seitdem der charplaner "gebufft" wurde.

bitte helft mir schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg mene


----------



## son1c0 (29. September 2009)

der charplaner is schon länger out of order, leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hier gibts den gleichen von chardev


----------

